# l'archivo / el archivo



## francesca2502

"busca en l'archivo" es correcto? o se dice busca en el archivo?
gracias!


----------



## volky

En español:  Busca en el archivo.


----------



## coquita

Es español no tenemos contracciones de ese tipo como es el caso del francés (Je m’appelle) o el inglés (I’m), por ejemplo, así que la única correcta es *“el archivo”.*
Saludos


----------



## francesca2502

gracias a todos! en espanol no se usa el accento, o si?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

El acento sí como ,corazón,después, háblame.
A lo que tú llamas es apostrofe I*'m ,J'ai*


----------



## volky

Si te refieres al acento diacr*í*tico en las palabras, la contesataci*ó*n es afirmativa.


----------



## francesca2502

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> El acento sí como ,corazón,después, háblame.
> A lo que tú llamas es apostrofe I*'m ,J'ai*


si hablavo de el apostrofe....no se usa o hay alguna vez en la qual se puede utilisar?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

francesca2502 said:
			
		

> s*í* habla*ba* de el*del* apostrofe....no se usa o hay alguna vez en la qual * cual *se puede *utili*z*ar*?


 
Pues en gramatica española correcta creo que no se usa. Aunque algunas veces se usa para indicar como habla un tipo de gente.
Ejemplo.-

Para que le llamaste a tu mamá.

Pa' que le llamaste a tu ma'

En algunas partes de México se contraen las palabras como en el segundo ejmeplo y a veces así se pone, pero según yo no es corretco.


----------



## coquita

Francesca:
Un comentario para que no te confundas:

A veces hay gente que como no tiene los acentos en el teclado de la computadora, usa el apóstrofe. Entonces tal vez veas por ejemplo “*corazo’n*”  pero lo que en realidad quisieron poner es “*corazón*” .

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

francesca2502 said:
			
		

> si hablavo de el apostrofe....no se usa o hay alguna vez en la qual se puede utilisar?


Lo que te dijo Miguelillo del apóstrofe es una manera informal de representar sonidos que usan ciertas personas cuando hablan con acento regional y pronunciado de manera poco correcta; normalmente, para indicar que el hablante no pronunció parte de la palabra. En español escrito formal no se usa.


----------



## jivemu

Las contracciones del español son:

*al *(cuyo origen es *a el*)
*del* (cuyo origen es *de el*)
_Voy al cine._
_Vengo del cine._

y se escriben sin apóstrofe.

Aunque es verdad que cuando se quiere reflejar en la escritura la forma de hablar de ciertas personas en un ambiente muy informal y/o de bajo nivel cultural, a veces sí se utilizan los apóstrofes, pero no sería necesario:
_-¿Pa ónde gobielno el amoto?_ (_*¿Para/hacia dónde dirijo la moto?*_)
_-Pos pa'lante (*Pues para adelante*)._


----------



## Miguelillo 87

jivemu said:
			
		

> _-Pos pa'lante (*Pues para adelante*)._


Diste en el c*lavo* con lo que yo le quería explicar.
(cambie ya que deía calvo enlugar de clavo)


----------



## Moritzchen

Pobrecito el calvo, qué culpa tiene de no tener pelo y tú le estás pegando...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Pobrecito el calvo, qué culpa tiene de no tener pelo y tú le estás pegando...


Sorry Moritzchen, Un error muy frecuente


----------



## francesca2502

vale, gracias a todos


----------



## Jellby

Lo que llamáis "apóstrofe", en español se llama "apóstrof*o*" (y no se usa).


----------



## Yyrkoon

Y ya puestos a matizar a lo que llamais acento se llama tilde, aunque si bien sí se puede llamar acento a la tilde puede inducir a error ya que el acento lo llevan todas las palabras, y esta es su silaba fuerte, sin embargo no todas llevan tilde como es obvio. (Insisto que a la tilde también se le puede llamar acento, pero es poco preciso)


----------



## Jellby

Una de las acepciones de "acento" es precisamente el acento ortográfico o tilde. Si se dice que algo "se escribe con acento", no cabe confusión con otras acepciones. "Tilde", por el contrario es "cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación", que admite una definición mucho más amplia: la rayita de la ñ, la marca de la ç, el acento de la á ...


----------



## roxcyn

francesca2502 said:
			
		

> "busca en l'archivo" es correcto? o se dice busca en el archivo?
> gracias!


Nunca en el español.  Sí en el italiano y el francés.

Busca en el archivo.  

A próposito, solamente hay tildes como estos: á, é, í, ó, ú, ñ, ç, ü y ñ en español.  Lo sé que en italiano hay tildes como estos: à, è, ì, ò, y ù.  Pero nunca en español.

Ejemplo: Dov'è? (italiano)
            ¿Dónde es? (español)


----------



## Yyrkoon

Sí Roxcyn, esas son las únicas que existen en español.


----------



## Jellby

roxcyn said:
			
		

> A próposito, solamente hay tildes como estos: á, é, í, ó, ú, ñ, ç, ü y ñ en español.



"ç" no existe en español moderno, "ñ" la tienes dos veces.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby said:
			
		

> "ç" no existe en español moderno, "ñ" la tienes dos veces.


¿En el antiguo español existia?
Podrías darme un ejemplo.


----------



## jivemu

_<<Y assí conviene que como este negocio importa más al servicio de nuestro señor, bien y conservación de estos Reynos, que todos los demás, y por ser como dicho es principio, y con tan pocas *fuerças* que se pueden fácilmente castigar, assí es necessario poner mayor diligencia y *esfuerço* en el breve remedio y exemplar castigo;...>>_
Archivo General de Simancas: sección Patronato Real, Inquisición, legajo 28, f. 37


----------



## jivemu

_<<Y en cuanto a la Inquisición, el medio que se dejó fue confyar tanto del Señor *arçobispo* de Sevilla y de Luzero... >>_


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ah o sea, que la cedile (ç) antes era usada como z
¿Verdad?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Entonces el Barça está correctamente escrito, yo siempre pense que era otra lengua menos castellano, (catalán,galo,etc)


----------



## Jellby

El Cantar del Mío Cid: http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/cid/79138341656579830532279/ima0008.htm

De los sos oios tan fuerte mientre lorando,
Tornaua la cabe*ç*a y estaua los catando.
Vio puertas abiertas y v*ç*os sin cañados,
Alcandaras uazias sin pielles y sin mantos
E sin falcones y sin adtores mudados.


----------



## Jellby

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Entonces el Barça está correctamente escrito, yo siempre pense que era otra lengua menos castellano, (catalán,galo,etc)



Está bien escrito, pero en catalán. Ten en cuenta que el Barça es un equipo de Cataluña.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

muchas gracias Jellby mataste dos pajaros de un tiro.


----------



## Outsider

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Ah o sea, que la cedile (ç) antes era usada como z
> ¿Verdad?


La ç se pronunciaba [ts] en español medieval, pero con el tiempo cambió para [z]. Entonces, se la reemplazó por "z" en la escrita.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Entonces ¿Antes se decia Cabetza en vez de cabeza?


----------



## Outsider

Más o menos, sí (probablemente "cabetsa").


----------

